# It Could Be Wrong....



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

But did anyone else see Remember Me and before you felt the twinge of guilt about the WTC, you laughed because Robert Pattinson was about to get hit with an aeroplane? Could just be me but terrible as the movie was, that made it worth it.


----------

